
Algorithm decodes rat squeaks and could revolutionize animal research [video] - neom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25LYVxTUZhM
======
scottdw
Accompanying article:
[https://www.theverge.com/science/2019/2/19/18225564/animal-r...](https://www.theverge.com/science/2019/2/19/18225564/animal-
research-rat-ai-science-software-automation-deepsqueak)

ScienceDaily article with link to original paper:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/01/190107142221.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/01/190107142221.htm)

And github repo:
[https://github.com/DrCoffey/DeepSqueak/](https://github.com/DrCoffey/DeepSqueak/)

